# Help to find a song name!



## RodrigoMartins (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I'm looking for a song but I don't have many details about it.

Things that I know:

1-It's not Wedding March.
2-It's a romantic song, played by piano. _Tempo_ is smooth.
3-It's used to make romantic power point presentations (with messages about love, relationship, etc) :lol:
4-it goes like this: tan tan (pause) tan nanananananan nan (pause) tan nanananananan nan (pause) tan nan nan. (I know it's hard to discovery what song it is, but this fu***** melody doesn't get out of my head! Please help me! 
5-I've been trying so hard to find, but no success yet. Searched using : romantic piano songs, weeding piano songs, etc


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

You've come to the right place for your question, but it's hard to solve it with such limited descriptions. 
How about using this https://vocaroo.com/ to record your humming sounds to attach here?
Good luck!


----------



## RodrigoMartins (Sep 22, 2017)

Sounds like this: https://vocaroo.com/i/s1u14IVo73IH


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I got it from 4-it goes like this: tan tan (pause) tan nanananananan nan (pause) tan nanananananan nan (pause) tan nan nan


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2017)

Taplow said:


> I got it from 4-it goes like this: tan tan (pause) tan nanananananan nan (pause) tan nanananananan nan (pause) tan nan nan


You have a broad taste.


----------



## RodrigoMartins (Sep 22, 2017)

Exactly this! Thank you! :tiphat:


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Traverso said:


> You have a broad taste.


It is tenacity, rather than broad tastes, that I am cursed with.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2017)

Taplow said:


> It is tenacity, rather than broad tastes, that I am cursed with.


I was just teasing.:tiphat:


----------



## RodrigoMartins (Sep 22, 2017)

This song is actually amazing! I'm still piano player beginner , but one day I'll be able to play this!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

RodrigoMartins said:


> This song is actually amazing! I'm still piano player beginner , but one day I'll be able to play this!


Go for it, if you like it then do it.


----------

